# How To: Disable the 200sx SE-R Factory Alarm



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

I've noticed a couple people complain that their factory alarm went crazy, but no one really posted instructions on how to disable it. Mine has been going off at random, and I can't trace the problem. So, to keep my neighbors from killing me, I disabled it.

STEP ONE:

Locate the relay box in the engine compartment on the passenger side.

STEP TWO:

Pull the Alarm relay #1 (note a small flathead screwdriver will help pulling these out.) It's the second from the top left, and will stop the horn from sounding when the alarm goes off.

STEP THREE:

Pull the Alarm relay #2, which will stop the brights from flashing when the alarm goes off.

Note: There's a third alarm relay, and I can't figure out what it's for. I was hoping it was for the starter disable, but I can't figure out what it's for. If anyone knows, please post.

MPK


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

I just got my se-r about a month ago. Is it possible that I just have the blinking red light? The car seems to have every single option possible.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Check your engine compartment, on the passengers side, near the power steering resevoir they'll be a relay box. You should have three alarm relays. You can also test your alarm by rolling down a window, locking and closing all your doors/trunk/hood. The security light will be on steady for 30 seconds, then it should start to flash. Reach in and unlock the door by hand, the alarm should sound.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Another option to disable it temporarily is to ground out a trigger. For instance, if you have a factory hood pin, snag the wires and splice them together. This will trick most factory alarms into thinking that a sensor is open, and they won't arm.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

When I bought mine, the dealer permanently disabled the alarm because people would constantly set it off in the lot. So I had the same thing.....just the blinking light.


----------



## slimshady9518 (Dec 16, 2003)

Gimp said:


> When I bought mine, the dealer permanently disabled the alarm because people would constantly set it off in the lot. So I had the same thing.....just the blinking light.


Yeah I just bought a 95 SE-R and same thing, just the light blinking


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

slimshady9518 said:


> Yeah I just bought a 95 SE-R and same thing, just the light blinking


Do you have a relays for an alarm?


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Are you sure removing "anti-theft 1" and "anti-theft 2" will do it? I did both steps and my alarm still went off when I tested it. Then I removed "anti-theft 3" a few slots over to the right, which successfully killed the alarm, and my car along with it. (It wouldn't start.) So what's the right way? And since we have the same car, why don't your actions work for me? Strange.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

CrunchyCookie said:


> Are you sure removing "anti-theft 1" and "anti-theft 2" will do it? I did both steps and my alarm still went off when I tested it. Then I removed "anti-theft 3" a few slots over to the right, which successfully killed the alarm, and my car along with it. (It wouldn't start.) So what's the right way? And since we have the same car, why don't your actions work for me? Strange.


Well, yours is a different model year. On mine, Relay one stopped the horn from sounding, and relay 2 stopped the lights (couldn't tell what 3 did.) However, my starter disarm is still enabled. So if it's triggered, the car won't start until you unlock a door/trunk with a key.


----------



## Magnafury (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey all I have a 1995 200sx 
Anyway I have had trouble with my alarm system for a while now. 

I removed the keyless entry relay and all the anti theft relays except the black Anti theft relay #3 since it seems the car won’t start with out this one. The car worked great for a few months with no problem. 

Last night the car would not start. I found a little fuse box near the battery that had a small anti theft fuse. I removed that and after a few try’s got the car started.

I went to go put gas in the car today and the dam thing started acting up and would not start. The only relay left in the box was the black anti theft #3. I thought this has to be the root of the cause its a faulted or bad relay. I pulled the relay and bypassed it. I jumpered a wire from the center input to the input that is closest to the driver side. The car started I pulled the jumper and I was out of there. 

Now I don’t know if I can permantly keep that jumper in place or if I have to pull it after the car starts. 

I want to replace the black relay but can’t find them anywhere on the net. 

Does anyone know what the relay that is located near that red button on the drivers side do?

ps I took a pic of the relay bypass if you all need it.


----------

